# Is this how it will be from now on



## DougE (Dec 3, 2021)

Ok, when I registered here at SMF, my user name was DougE (with caps as shown). somehow or other, my username turned into all lower case letters. I asked that this be corrected back to what it originally was, and it has been, but now I'm just formerly douge.







I'd kind of like to have my rank shown, instead of "formerly douge". I know this is nit picky and shouldn't matter.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Dec 3, 2021)

Lol that’s weird. I always wondered why my name is under my forum name “SmokingUPnorth” is SmokingUPnorth and most people have the master of the pit, meat moppet and whatnot under theirs. I think mine change when I requested a name change.


----------



## DougE (Dec 3, 2021)

LOL  mine did too, but mine got changed from the original one I registered with one of the site hosting changes. My birthday also got changed, but I had that fixed awhile back. I was kinda looking forward to moving beyond "meat mopper" without padding my post count to do it.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 3, 2021)

I will have to check on this to figure out why it's not showing up.. give us a little bit.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 3, 2021)

Fixed


----------



## DougE (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 3, 2021)

DougE said:


> Thanks, Jeff.



No problem at all


----------



## DougE (Dec 3, 2021)

Just for that, I'm gonna buy your rub and sauce recipes again. The Texas one wasn't a thing back when I bought the recipes, but it looks interesting. I am willing to buy them over to get that one.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 3, 2021)

I appreciate that Doug however I include the Texas rub in the purchase now and give that to anyone who has purchased already.. no need to buy it. I will re-send the download link to the email on file.


----------



## DougE (Dec 3, 2021)

Why thanks, Jeff. I was willing to buy again to support the site I have learned so much from.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 3, 2021)

DougE said:


> Why thanks, Jeff. I was willing to buy again to support the site I have learned so much from.



I appreciate your being willing to re-purchase them.. means a lot. I Just re-sent that download to you. when you click on it you'll see all of the available downloads. Let me know if you need further help with this.


----------



## DougE (Dec 3, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> I appreciate your being willing to re-purchase them.. means a lot. I Just re-sent that download to you. when you click on it you'll see all of the available downloads. Let me know if you need further help with this.


I got it, Jeff. Thanks again.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 3, 2021)

Such a great forum to be a part of.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 4, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Such a great forum to be a part of.


Yep, really nice seeing posts like this!

Ryan


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 4, 2021)

Yes, really cool community!


----------



## negolien (Dec 4, 2021)

Yup it really is.. I was in another group and they were kinda snobby and I rarely got any feedback. I have had nothing but positive experiences here.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 4, 2021)

negolien said:


> I have had nothing but positive experiences here.



We'll have to rectify this. LOL

Chris


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Dec 4, 2021)

Delete. I’m dumb


----------

